# Thought i would share these



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well thought i would share these as the pics of Bam or sooooooo cute 

and there are a couple of bam showing the dogs who is boss and one with them both showing them :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw bless. Didn't realise you had two skunks though hun.For some reason I thought it was just the one.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I do only have the one :lol2: Bam is my lodger for a fortnight she belongs to luce and jon : victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwww bless her 

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she sure is 

im just about to comment on your new ickle bubba i only just seen the thread :lol2:

ooo i pm'd you too nerys :lol2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

lovely pics Emma:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have loads more but pb wont let me upload them :devil::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Emmaj said:


> she sure is
> 
> im just about to comment on your new ickle bubba i only just seen the thread :lol2:
> 
> ooo i pm'd you too nerys :lol2:


was wondering if you had seen them.. he is very ickle eh! he is living in my desk drawer at the moment bless him... and likes to have his tummy tickled whilst chewing your fingers.. (which i must not encourage too much!)

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> was wondering if you had seen them.. he is very ickle eh! he is living in my desk drawer at the moment bless him... and likes to have his tummy tickled whilst chewing your fingers.. (which i must not encourage too much!)
> 
> N


 
Awwwww bless lol but yeps your right wont hurt know but in a few more months OUCH :lol2:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

to be fair they are really cute


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Lizard Boy S said:


> to be fair they are really cute


 more than really cute they are extremely cute:devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lizard Boy S said:


> to be fair they are really cute


they are cuter than cute :flrt:

even when they do have a stand off an spray at 10 paces :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Emmaj said:


> they are cuter than cute :flrt:
> 
> even when they do have a stand off an spray at 10 paces :lol2::lol2:


or shit on the bed, and spray at 2 

lmao

funny stuff skunk jizz..

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL and i was lucky enough to witness your spraying via the phone :lol2:

Its bright yellow too :lol2: my grey and white husky has a yellow patch on her side where bam got her i had a yellow streak down my front too cos she got me as well :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

and nerys your lucky you had a 7wk old spray i had 2 nearly 13wk olds spray together :lol2::lol2:

house is just about smelling normal again:lol2::lol2::lol2:


and for all them that are wondering the spray isnt as bad as what people think as i was expecting it to be alot worse and it wasnt :lol2:​


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So cute Im in lurve:flrt: I really will have to get over and see your lot Emma:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> So cute Im in lurve:flrt: I really will have to get over and see your lot Emma:flrt:


awww yeah shell you deffo will :flrt:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> more than really cute they are extremely cute:devil:


you wouldnt be saying that when they spray you though would you


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> or shit on the bed, and spray at 2
> 
> lmao
> 
> ...



Nice..

Is the smell of the spray really strong?

John


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Lizard Boy S said:


> you wouldnt be saying that when they spray you though would you


 you can get them de-sented :lol2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> you can get them de-sented :lol2:


descented***!!!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Salamanda said:


> descented***!!!


No you cant not in the UK its against the law to descent a skunk here now
The only descented ones in the counrty will be imports.


Very sweet emj


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Reptile world said:


> Nice..
> 
> Is the smell of the spray really strong?
> 
> John


ish??? it was quite strong yes.. but not badly horrid in smell, just very garlicy.. (very very garlicy). rory, who was downstairs with the office door shut.. actually thought we had an electrical fire and rushed out to see what was burning.. he says the smell he got was more the hot plastic melting into electrical goods sort of smell.. then followed by the garlic!

for those who have not seen skunkjizz, its very weird.. like a pasty orangy yellow substance that you can actually see splattered over you in small specks.. it does sting on contact with the skin if you leave it there without washing it off for a moment or so, and emma tells me it does indeed make your eyes sting big time!

most of the smell had gone within a few hours.. i can still catch a lingering whiff here and there but the bulk of the smell soon faded

from what i know, the smell gets worse as the get older.. i guess we'll let you know about that in the future tho lol lol lol..

and yes, Salamanda, as faith states.. it is now against the law to descent skunks, something i might point out, that all stockists of skunks in the UK at the moment.. KNEW ABOUT, specifically one i am thinking about.. who i personally have told on more than one occasion... descenting has been against the Royal Collage of Veterinary Surgeons for some years prior to this also.. and you will find that even the training colleges will not descent a skunk unless its a medical emergancy (such as impacted glands) there is no way, on gods green earth, that any vet college would descent in numbers for on going sale on the commerical market. 

in short.. if its born and bred in the UK this year. and descented. somewhere along the line, the law has been broken. there are no ifs and buts about it, that is the bottom line and the basic facts. 

you can still legally descent outside the UK.. although the descenting is not legal in all parts of the EU either... 

in short the only descented skunks on the market in the uk today should be mature adults from pre april 2007 birth.. 

as yet, there are NO skunks undergoing quarentine in the UK. the youngest you should be able to get a legally descented skunk, is now around 8 months old.. anything less and its a good bet there is something hooky going on...

Quanah has come with all sorts of paper work to prove his nationality and place of birth bless him 

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lizard Boy S said:


> you wouldnt be saying that when they spray you though would you


i got sprayed on sunday night by 2 skunks and i still say they are cuter than cute : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Reptile world said:


> Nice..
> 
> Is the smell of the spray really strong?
> 
> John


not as bad as everyone makes out at all john i was tag teamed by bam an havoc lol smell had gone from house within 24 hours 

it smells like onions and garlic boiling


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Salamanda said:


> you can get them de-sented :lol2:


its not legal in this country to descent skunks anymore 

you can get them legally imported descented but that means 6 months quarinteen so you miss out on them being babies


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> ish??? it was quite strong yes.. but not badly horrid in smell, just very garlicy.. (very very garlicy). rory, who was downstairs with the office door shut.. actually thought we had an electrical fire and rushed out to see what was burning.. he says the smell he got was more the hot plastic melting into electrical goods sort of smell.. then followed by the garlic!
> 
> for those who have not seen skunkjizz, its very weird.. like a pasty orangy yellow substance that you can actually see splattered over you in small specks.. it does sting on contact with the skin if you leave it there without washing it off for a moment or so, and emma tells me it does indeed make your eyes sting big time!
> 
> ...


 
you can still smell it after nerys cos it singes your nostal hairs :lol2:

but as nerys has said its not as bad as people make out


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> its not legal in this country to descent skunks anymore
> 
> you can get them legally imported descented but that means 6 months quarinteen so you miss out on them being babies


you were saying salamanda? :lol2:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i got sprayed on sunday night by 2 skunks and i still say they are cuter than cute : victory:


bet you said a few more words at the time though than awww your cuter than cute :lol2: im not doubting they are but i cant imagine anyone saying that at a time when getting sprayed, but im normally wrong :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tbh.. its just as much of a pain in the arse when when of the dogs wets in.. 

but yes.. of course you cuss the little sods.. you can't help but laugh as you do it tho, lol..

mind you, i am told it gets worse as they get older.. smell wise.. so we shall see i guess lol..

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Its been a few good years since l was slightly sprayed, and my colleague took the full brunt of it. Back then , it was a very hot day, we were sprayed in a shed that measured 6x6x6 and we backed out faster than we had walked in!

My colleague burnt all her clothes and stank for several weeks, l disposed of my clothing and smelt for less.


Last night, as first described by Nerys was not what l thought an electrical fire.

I was sitting in the office with the door leading upstairs slightly ajar [upstairs from my sitting position was about 25' from the spraying] when a smell of burnt plastic crept in, l looked at the pc's, the towers, the wire towers ........... ??

Before l could really guess the origination of the smell, a strong gust of garlic poo swept me ...!

In many ways l know now, l really did not have to bellow upstairs 'What the FK is that smell Nerys?' l knew only too well!!

With the door open and a great deal of fanning the smell soon disappeared after about 2 hours, a few hours after that, and we had a slight garlicy smell presence.

I feel 'Quanah Stinky' has let his presence be known to us ......... LOL

R


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Lizard Boy S said:


> you were saying salamanda? :lol2:


 I said you can get them descented i didnt at any time mention the UK though did I?


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Nerys said:


> tbh.. its just as much of a pain in the arse when when of the dogs wets in..
> 
> but yes.. of course you cuss the little sods.. you can't help but laugh as you do it tho, lol..
> 
> ...


 
ooo i know what the smell of wet dog is like lol 
i can imagine laughing as its happening tbh 
good luck for the future if it gets stronger i remember it was bad enough with my garters if they felt a bit threatened and sprayed, mind you i didnt laugh when that happened but since these guys are so cute supose you wouldnt mind as much.


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> I said you can get them descented i didnt at any time mention the UK though did I?


well i apologise then


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Lizard Boy S said:


> ooo i know what the smell of wet dog is like lol
> i can imagine laughing as its happening tbh
> good luck for the future if it gets stronger i remember it was bad enough with my garters if they felt a bit threatened and sprayed, mind you i didnt laugh when that happened but since these guys are so cute supose you wouldnt mind as much.


ooh yes.. grass snake musk is rank too.. rescuing them from pond netting i got covered the year before last.. grimness that was!

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Its been a few good years since l was slightly sprayed, and my colleague took the full brunt of it. Back then , it was a very hot day, we were sprayed in a shed that measured 6x6x6 and we backed out faster than we had walked in!
> 
> My colleague burnt all her clothes and stank for several weeks, l disposed of my clothing and smelt for less.
> 
> ...


LOL rory was slightly worse than what the FK is that smell............:lol2:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Nerys said:


> ooh yes.. grass snake musk is rank too.. rescuing them from pond netting i got covered the year before last.. grimness that was!
> 
> N


lmao tell me about it :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Adult skunk spray you can smell from 50yds + and it is strong (personal experience), anecdotal evidence has it detectable up to 1 mile away downwind.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

does Pepe, smell different from Fred?? just on the lou's diet theory stuff?? 

read another wild diet analysis the other day which said 70% of diet made up by insects which would be harmful to humans.. does make you wonder how much goes into the spray. 

be interesting to get an analysis of a domestic one on a certain diet and a domestic one on a raw meat diet, and a wild one on a true diet.

N


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds like you guys have been having fun LOL..

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Its been a few good years since l was slightly sprayed, and my colleague took the full brunt of it. Back then , it was a very hot day, we were sprayed in a shed that measured 6x6x6 and we backed out faster than we had walked in!
> 
> My colleague burnt all her clothes and stank for several weeks, l disposed of my clothing and smelt for less.
> 
> ...


Is the spray of a skunk harmful to a dog or cat?

Not sure if this question has been asked before..

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

My youngest sibe was in the middle of the spraying as well as me when bam an havoc tag teamed me lol and she was fine just smelt a bit and had a yellow patch where the spray hit her


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> My youngest sibe was in the middle of the spraying as well as me when bam an havoc tag teamed me lol and she was fine just smelt a bit and had a yellow patch where the spray hit her


No problem, was curious to know..

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

In fact all 6 dogs were in the room when it happened and it didnt effect or bother them in the slightest lol 

they just carried on as if nothing had happened :lol2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> In fact all 6 dogs were in the room when it happened and it didnt effect or bother them in the slightest lol
> 
> they just carried on as if nothing had happened :lol2:


 so the garlic burps have some competion now hey!!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kylie said:


> so the garlic burps have some competion now hey!!:lol2:


LOL kylie they sure bloomin do :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if a dog or cat (or other pet for that matter) is hit in the eyes, it can cause temporary blindness, and cause a fair bit of pain.

skunk spray on bare skin stings.. as i now know lol lol

skunk spray can also cause red blood cells to explode, can't think of the technical term for that.. will look it up at some point..

a hit on the flanks, on what is a good fur coat.. no.. that won't "hurt" them tho.. 

N


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Reptile world said:


> Is the spray of a skunk harmful to a dog or cat?
> 
> Not sure if this question has been asked before..
> 
> John


Skunk spray can cause persistent anemia in dogs.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Skunk spray can cause persistent anemia in dogs.


Glad mine get fed barf diet then :lol2:


----------

